# Partclone for FreeBSD?



## balanga (Mar 25, 2017)

Do we have an equivalent of Partclone ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 27, 2017)

Something like this? sysutils/clonehdd


----------



## laufdi (Monday at 4:37 PM)

`clonehdd` only works with FreeBSD disks ...


----------



## Alain De Vos (Monday at 6:48 PM)

These two combined ?






						FreshPorts -- sysutils/fusefs-lkl: Full-featured Linux BTRFS, Ext4, XFS as a FUSE module
					

Linux as a library; and BTRFS, Ext4, and XFS for FUSE.




					www.freshports.org
				









						FreshPorts -- sysutils/clone: File tree cloning tool
					

clone is a file tree cloning tool which runs 3 threads - a scheduler (main), a reader, and a writer thread. Reading and writing occurs in parallel. While this is most beneficial for copying data from one physical disk to another, clone is also very well suited for cloning a file tree to any...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## kpedersen (Monday at 6:54 PM)

laufdi said:


> `clonehdd` only works with FreeBSD disks ...


That's probably fine. If you have disks belonging to other operating systems, you can just use them to clone the disk.


----------



## laufdi (Monday at 7:08 PM)

I have *partitions* belonging to other operating systems.
I have extracted a clonezilla zip/squashfs and the linux binaries of partclone seem to run ... ?
... edit: no (device names etc.)
... At least there is ntfsclone() in the ports


----------

